# Dishwasher placement



## jkrodger (Jul 10, 2007)

My husband and I are going to remodel our kitchen, I'll make notes below about what we're planning on doing. One of the most important things we're going to do is add a dishwasher. I was wanting to move the sink to the corner and put the dishwasher where the sink currently is. My husband just met with the plumber (getting all the plumbing redone in the house) and he suggested (which now my husband wants to do) is to keep the sink where it is and put the dishwasher next to the stove. Am I crazy for thinking this will make the kitchen kind of awkward?

Please ignore the ugly cabinets, we're looking forward to getting rid of them.









Here you can see where the sink currently is, I would like to put the dishwasher there and move the sink over to that corner. You can kind of see the cabinet next to the stove where the plumber and my husband would like to put the dishwasher.









Here you can definitely see where they want to the put the dishwasher. I know when it's open it will block the drawers and probably one of the cabinets under the sink. I'm also just worried about the awkwardness of having the dishwasher right next to the stove.








Another picture, not really about the dishwasher, but it can help me explain more about what we're planning on doing. In addition to retiling, new cabinets, a fun backsplash and adding the dishwasher, we plan to extend the cabinets over where the table is (the kitchen is really too small to be a eat in and there's a door into the dining room right next to where the sink currently is). Only lower cabinets will be against that back wall b/c we want to knock out the top half to create a bar opening up into the living room.


I know it will save money to keep the sink where it is and run flexible tubes behind the cabinets to the dishwasher next to the stove but what's the point in saving money if sellers are going to walk into the house when we put it on the market (in 5 years) and think "hm, why did they do that?"


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not a kitchen designer but if I were to walk into your house as a potential buyer I would like for the sink to be under the window so that I can look out into the yard while I'm doing whatever at the sink. I know having the dishwasher next to the stove is probably not the most ergonomic place because of the interference in accessing the drawers and the cabinets above but choosing between the two, I'd go for the view.

What about putting the sink and dishwasher where the table is, under the other window?

Just my 2 itty bitty cents.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

My parents kitchen is similarly shaped and they have the sink in the corner with the dish washer to the left. If seems to work well, and you can turn your head slightly to see out the window. JMO


----------

